# 10" trike build up



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

heres a bike im maing for a homie.. its a christmas present for his neice..
ill be molding the rear end.. 
making a tank..
and also paint.. 
keep ya updated


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

more pics
strched the neck


----------



## LIL LOW YUNGSTER (Nov 17, 2006)

IS THERE ANY WAY THAT YOU CAN MAKE TWISTED FORKS? OR GET MORE SPOKES FOR THE RIMS? 
HAVE HER RIDIND ON 5" 14 SPOKED TRIKE RIM'S !!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL LOW YUNGSTER_@Nov 29 2006, 10:11 PM~6664067
> *IS THERE ANY WAY THAT YOU CAN MAKE TWISTED FORKS? OR GET MORE SPOKES FOR THE RIMS?
> HAVE HER RIDIND ON 5" 14 SPOKED TRIKE RIM'S !!
> *


 you would have to make your own rims...
and yea you can make twisted forks.. how i dont know.. i never thought about it hard enough.. but it can be done..
ive made handle bars before


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Looking Good


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

nice start, i wish i knew how to weld


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

looks tight


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks good so far.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks. ill update it later tonight when im done


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

to make a fork all u gotta do is cut down a steering tube for a regular fork and it will work the same as if on a regular bike


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

looking good.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 30 2006, 10:15 AM~6666505
> *to make a fork all u gotta do is cut down a steering tube for a regular fork and it will work the same as if on a regular bike
> *


yea.. thats one way...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

should be the easiest way cut and re thread everything should fall into place


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

u should get the 12' fork for it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

good idea


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

i for got wat site think its megalowrder got them twsied 2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

naw .. keepin it og


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tank done.. time for bondo..























































wanted to do more.. but its fucking cold out side.. i couldnt feel my hands


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

that shit looks sic
i thought tx was hot not cold


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 30 2006, 06:02 PM~6669600
> *that shit looks sic
> i thought tx was hot not cold
> *


its normally nice here.. summer it gets real hot.. but a cold front came in.. dropped down to the 40's...

even welding im cold ass shit.. and fingers where numb.. i hate the cold weather..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yah it freezan balls her in the dfw to


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit it snowed here like for a lil wile?
its hella cold man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup... i need to invest in a heater


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 30 2006, 05:57 PM~6669566
> *tank done.. time for bondo..
> 
> 
> ...


it looks clean....hell yeah its cold


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

oo shit i never new it got cold like that over there its was in the 30s over hear this mroin


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

It was in the 60's in mass. I wouldn't go and say that the 40's are cold, I will still ride in the 40's but I guess if you are used to it being warm all the time then I could see it. 

The trike looks good though. In the 2nd to bottom pic the tank looks to be very uneven, is that the camera angle. What are you doing for paint.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Nov 30 2006, 06:43 PM~6669828
> *It was in the 60's in mass.  I wouldn't go and say that the 40's are cold, I will still ride in the 40's but I guess if you are used to it being warm all the time then I could see it.
> 
> The trike looks good though.  In the 2nd to bottom pic the tank looks to be very uneven, is that the camera angle.  What are you doing for paint.
> *


yea.. thats the underside of the tank... but i have extra metal to the right side that hasnt been trimmed off.. i know it looks uneven.. but once i cut it.. it will even out better..

paintss gunna be this style... but no purple


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Nov 30 2006, 09:43 PM~6669828
> *It was in the 60's in mass.  I wouldn't go and say that the 40's are cold, I will still ride in the 40's but I guess if you are used to it being warm all the time then I could see it.
> 
> The trike looks good though.  In the 2nd to bottom pic the tank looks to be very uneven, is that the camera angle.  What are you doing for paint.
> *


i warmed up later in the day n i still ride


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

It was wet when I woke up so I didn't get to ride this morning and I had to work all day, maybe this weekend will be nice.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It needs something else. Maybe something connecting the tank and the back part? Down the lower bar? I cant put my finger on it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2006, 07:27 PM~6670115
> *It needs something else. Maybe something connecting the tank and the back part? Down the lower bar? I cant put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> ...


you know what.. i was thinking the same thing myself when i look at this pic...
it does need something right there..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed+Nov 30 2006, 02:14 AM~6664891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's hot most of the year, but every once in a while we get a rare cold front. tomorrow is supposed to be in the 30's


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

bad ass diamond tank :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Nov 30 2006, 10:50 AM~6666686
> *i for got wat site think its megalowrder got them twsied 2
> *


can you pedal those tho?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2006, 08:27 PM~6670115
> *It needs something else. Maybe something connecting the tank and the back part? Down the lower bar? I cant put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> ...


nothing complicated :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 1 2006, 08:34 AM~6673289
> *nothing complicated :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


i dont want anything sharp...
its for a lil baby... sharp edges might hurt her


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's supposed to be round, but i tell you my mouse is no good, :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 1 2006, 09:10 AM~6673437
> *it's supposed to be round, but i tell you my mouse is no good, :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


o.. i see


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

nice man, gonna have to make mine better for next year.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Looking really good hadent been on line to see it sence you finished the frame lovin the tank


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 1 2006, 09:08 AM~6673429
> *i dont want anything sharp...
> its for a lil baby... sharp edges might hurt her
> *


i agree it dose need sompthing right there :dunno:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

how about a twisted piece ? or maybe you should put some skirts on it ! in the rear


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 1 2006, 12:30 PM~6674576
> *i agree it dose need sompthing right there :dunno:
> *


yeah i know.. ill come up with something


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Bump


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no need to bump.. ill post pics tonight after im done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

almost ready for paint.. just need touch up and lil pit holes..
hopefully weds.. ill paint


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Keep up the good work! Enjoying this topic...we need more buildups!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 4 2006, 05:56 PM~6694148
> *Keep up the good work! Enjoying this topic...we need more buildups!
> *


X 2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 4 2006, 06:56 PM~6694148
> *Keep up the good work! Enjoying this topic...we need more buildups!
> *


thanks.. a lil entertainment for my fellow lil'ers


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

its coming out nice ....and hopfully when i come back from mexico i start a trike build up


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

sic u no most people got MP3 or MP4 players now not cd players


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

grim u kno bitches are the ones who act all rich 
i gots a casset play bitch and i dont give a fuk


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

me to but im fukin sayin most people got mp3s not n i aint rich


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper+Dec 4 2006, 08:55 PM~6694806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.. old school screw tapes


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dammn i wish i had some screw tapes
naw i just have power moves really screwd by screw not michel 500 watts wich suks
cus power moves was in 98 he still was a live its crazy 
bust out wit some fuken darks if u gots some lol


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I got some screw tapes, like debbie does dallas, and lost on tittie island.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Dec 4 2006, 09:43 PM~6695154
> *I got some screw tapes, like debbie does dallas, and lost on tittie island.
> *


lol.. well those are screw tapes...


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Dec 4 2006, 10:48 PM~6695497
> *LOOKS GOOD MIKE  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2006, 10:41 PM~6695449
> *lol.. well those are screw tapes...
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 4 2006, 05:54 PM~6693723
> *almost ready for paint.. just need touch up and lil pit holes..
> hopefully weds.. ill paint
> 
> ...


 :0 
  frame is coming along really good


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD,SIC!  
I think it would've looked cool if you had slanted the head tube,so the forks went with the flow of the body!Just my opinion. :biggrin: Still coming out nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

nice what u he want to paint it


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

nice what u he want to paint it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ready for my tape patterns.. ill be taping it tonight as im on here.. so il be posting pics later tonight



























flaked out


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got my tape.. and my razors.. time to begin.. after i try to eat some food real quick


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

man thats looking sweet it's so sweet i dont know what to think or say


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 5 2006, 09:08 PM~6703441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  What color is it going to be?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pink and silver


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

lookin good sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

coming along really good :thumbsup:


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

nice


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

very nice design sic
what colours this one going to be?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Dec 6 2006, 02:21 AM~6704747
> *very nice design sic
> what colours this one going to be?
> *


Candy pink and sliver


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

sweet......... :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 6 2006, 10:58 AM~6706678
> *
> *


x2


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

that is coming out so nice...... i feel like building one for my sister's baby


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks great nice design.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Dec 6 2006, 12:42 PM~6707342
> *Looks great nice design.
> *


all props go to st8crazy..
he designed it.. i just made it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

You do fast work bro :thumbsup:

I like the patterns on top of the tank that you did


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

cant wait to see it painted


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Dec 6 2006, 01:56 PM~6707902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics coming soon


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2006, 12:11 AM~6707998
> *yup.. im fast.. i get shit done on time...
> 
> pics coming soon
> *



Always a good thing :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

gotta do some touch ups... the tape was being a bitch today..
but its lil stuff i see. that you guys probaly wont notice...
tonight ill pinstripe it..
tommorow morning it gets cleared...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 6 2006, 01:52 PM~6707878
> *all props go to st8crazy..
> he designed it.. i just made it
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 6 2006, 02:16 PM~6708034
> *gotta do some touch ups... the tape was being a bitch today..
> but its lil stuff i see. that you guys probaly wont notice...
> tonight ill pinstripe it..
> ...


LOOKS CLEAN PROPS


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

looks good man.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that is clean


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that is clean


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

I like the patterns on the seat. :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

thats a nice lookin trike!!! cant wait to see it done.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

10"Trike of the year right their lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 7 2006, 02:58 AM~6712540
> *10"Trike of the year right their  lol
> *


CAREFUL! WE GOT ONE TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 7 2006, 10:53 AM~6713941
> *CAREFUL!  WE GOT ONE TOO! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

aww shhit.. battle of the trikes


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

loser gets t-bagged by sic!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 7 2006, 11:08 AM~6714410
> *loser gets t-bagged by sic!
> *


lol.. how about the winner...


----------



## 1998wagonhatch (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2006, 12:57 PM~6714716
> *lol.. how about the winner...
> *


winner gets to hold the losers mouth open


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

about 6 coats of clear so far.. gotta see how it looks in the morn.. 
wetsand and reclear about 4 more times..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that shit is ugly




im hatin


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 7 2006, 09:14 PM~6718774
> *that shit is ugly
> im hatin
> *


lol.. watch out foo.. my bike homie gunna ride out on yo bitch ass


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

oooooo haterz when they ganna stop


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2006, 08:11 PM~6718753
> *about 6 coats of clear so far.. gotta see how it looks in the morn..
> wetsand and reclear about 4 more times..
> 
> ...


 :0 SHIT THAT SHITS BAD SIC 
I SERIOUSLY GOTTA SEND A BIKE TO U


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

lookin nice sic


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Looks good darkAss. I finally was able to get one someones wireless network. Being in the hospital sucks ass. Boring ass hell people sticking me with needles every few hours and no internet. I can't wait to go home. I need to pic my brother other frame up from john so you can start the work on it I have some Ideas.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 8 2006, 03:11 PM~6724273
> *Looks good darkAss. I finally was able to get one someones wireless network. Being in the hospital sucks ass. Boring ass hell people sticking me with needles every few hours and no internet. I can't wait to go home. I need to pic my brother other frame up from john so you can start the work on it I have some Ideas.
> *


cool cool. i know it suck to be in the hospital but u wil make it.. youll be good soon and be talking shit soon .. but yea.. we can do your bros bike.. im down and ready...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

:cheesy: 
The Dr. says maybe tommorrow :0 
But then again that's what he said about today :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 7 2006, 08:11 PM~6718753
> *about 6 coats of clear so far.. gotta see how it looks in the morn..
> wetsand and reclear about 4 more times..
> 
> ...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 8 2006, 07:38 PM~6726147
> *:cheesy:
> The Dr. says maybe tommorrow :0
> But then again that's what he said about today  :angry:
> *


kool.. well u can come by the shop and get to work.. lol.. i need a extra hand.....
but thats how the doctors are.. always predicting shit


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

clean ass lil trike


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it's comming along nicer than i thought


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

It looks very nice, I like the minimal amount of pinstriping, it is the perfect amount enough to highlight the bike and paint.


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

very nice bike


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

were you at sic :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 11 2006, 02:07 AM~6739305
> *were you at sic :dunno:
> *


im here.. gunna wetsand it today and clear it some more.. it will be ready this week.. and i should be shipping it off monday


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2006, 09:57 AM~6740536
> *im here.. gunna wetsand it today and clear it some more.. it will be ready this week.. and i should be shipping it off monday
> *


are you going to post more pictures or no more


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Dec 11 2006, 10:10 AM~6740635
> *are you going to post more pictures or no more
> *


yeah ll be posting more.. maybe some tonight.. but im waiting for it to be finnaly done.. then ill be posting the pics untill i ship it off


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

you never quit do you


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

you never quit do you


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn that was fast, last time I looked in here you had it taped up 


:thumbsup: for a guy that don't lag on a job


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Belive me their wont be a shortage of pictures when i git it i'll keep posting pic.'s


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$waylow59$$+Dec 11 2006, 04:02 PM~6742628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. yea.. im just lazy.. thats all


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here u go...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that shit is clean


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

Amazing, super clean. A++


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

Amazing, super clean. A++


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst_@Dec 11 2006, 06:19 PM~6743293
> *Amazing, super clean. A++
> *


server trippin on u too huh.. like every 3 mins its fucking up.. im having problems over here real bad


----------



## lancecst (Sep 1, 2004)

The site has been terrible for the last couple of days.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Very Nice!
:worship: :worship: :worship: 
Keep Posting Up Your Work! IT's GREAT!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lancecst+Dec 11 2006, 07:46 PM~6743723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dude.. always keep you guys posted


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2006, 06:53 PM~6743428
> *server trippin on u too huh.. like every 3 mins its fucking up.. im having problems over here real bad
> *


yep me too and every day I git on here it's always come back in 10 min...... come back in 10 min.


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

any pics of it with parts?????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonofspokes_@Dec 11 2006, 11:18 PM~6744876
> *any pics of it with parts?????????
> *


when its done.. ill post pics with the parts


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah he will post pics. next year sometime when he decides to get off his ass...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 12 2006, 09:46 AM~6746691
> *Yeah he will post pics. next year sometime when he decides to get off his ass...
> *


ha ha ha bitch. :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

done.. except one peice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

That looks more like a show bike rather than a bike to ride around on... I bet the first day she gets it shell be riding it down a hill and... BANG!!! Scratch it up... JK, MADD PROPS!!! Illest kid bike Ive ever seen. Good Luck!!!

Also, you could include her name in it some way. Like "From Uncle URNAME to HERNAME" rite???


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mista_NIM_@Dec 12 2006, 09:00 PM~6750907
> *That looks more like a show bike rather than a bike to ride around on... I bet the first day she gets it shell be riding it down a hill and... BANG!!! Scratch it up... JK, MADD PROPS!!! Illest kid bike Ive ever seen. Good Luck!!!
> 
> Also, you could include her name in it some way. Like "From Uncle URNAME to HERNAME" rite???
> *



i thought about that.. wat do you think st8crazy


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

sure but were :dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

sure but were to put it  :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 12 2006, 10:30 PM~6751724
> *sure but were to put it   :dunno:
> *


ill make a place.. whats her name...

spell it right,. cause once its on there.. thats it.. lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Nov 30 2006, 11:23 AM~6666539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your kidding right? youre from TX


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2006, 12:45 AM~6752172
> *ill make a place.. whats her name...
> 
> spell it right,. cause once its on there.. thats it.. lol
> *


Yea you would want to be from "Spfingfeild"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 13 2006, 06:47 AM~6753066
> *your kidding right? youre from TX
> *


We get cold a lot easier here since we are used to warm weather. Just like when people up in NY say its hot and its 80 degrees. Dudes up there get heat strokes at that temp. We're freezing when it gets chilly.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 12 2006, 11:45 PM~6752172
> *ill make a place.. whats her name...
> 
> spell it right,. cause once its on there.. thats it.. lol
> *


(LIBBY)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 13 2006, 01:57 PM~6755645
> *(LIBBY)
> *


GOTCHA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

LIL RIKE WAS BEING A BITCH... BUT ALMOST DONE..IM SEND IT PUT FULLY TOGETHER.. CUZ I HAD HELL PUTTING IT TOGETHER..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

that lil trike looks SIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PAINT THE RIMS SILVER


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2006, 07:49 PM~6757155
> *PAINT THE RIMS SILVER
> *


NO TIME...
ITS GOING TO COST MORE.. WASNT PART OF THE DEAL..


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i wanted to find some chrome wheels for it but I cant find anyone that has any to sell :dunno: I looked them up but to git some you gotta buy the hole trike fuck that thats to much money just for some wheels but as of right know i guess i'll deal with what i got and keep looking


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 13 2006, 05:30 PM~6756604
> *LIL RIKE WAS BEING A BITCH... BUT ALMOST DONE..IM  SEND IT PUT FULLY TOGETHER.. CUZ I HAD HELL PUTTING IT TOGETHER..
> 
> 
> ...


kool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 14 2006, 02:53 AM~6758812
> *i wanted to find some chrome wheels for it but I cant find anyone that has any to sell :dunno:  I looked them up but to git some you gotta buy the hole trike fuck that thats to much money just for some wheels but as of right know i guess i'll deal with what i got and keep looking
> *


yea... u can take the tires off these little rim and get them chromed.. but the little platics peices that hold the tires to the forks doesnt come off... thats the only problem


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

[*quote=sic713,Dec 14 2006, 07:46 AM~6757729]
NO TIME*...
ITS GOING TO COST MORE.. WASNT PART OF THE DEAL..
[/quote]


Christmas present :dunno:

Hey how long did it take you from start to finish on this project? Didn't seem that long, maybe a month? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice build up. i didnt really peak in guess i missed out


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> [*quote=sic713,Dec 14 2006, 07:46 AM~6757729]
> NO TIME*...
> ITS GOING TO COST MORE.. WASNT PART OF THE DEAL..


Christmas present :dunno:

Hey how long did it take you from start to finish on this project? Didn't seem that long, maybe a month? :dunno:
[/quote]

yea its a christmas present for my neice... and yea it was about a month give or take a few days


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

will the plastic mess up if i get them chromed


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> [*quote=sic713,Dec 14 2006, 07:46 AM~6757729]
> NO TIME*...
> ITS GOING TO COST MORE.. WASNT PART OF THE DEAL..


Christmas present :dunno:

Hey how long did it take you from start to finish on this project? Didn't seem that long, maybe a month? :dunno:
[/quote]
not even a month.. i think 3 weeks


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey Mike how much dose the trike weigh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 16 2006, 01:01 AM~6769253
> *Hey Mike how much dose the trike weigh
> *


i have no clue.. maybe 20 lbs


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

at8crazy.. pm me your shipping info... shipping monday


----------



## Sneak (Mar 21, 2006)

this lil trike is sic :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I pm'd you my info Mike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all put together.. tommorow i will ship it out.. got the box today...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all put together.. tommorow i will ship it out.. got the box today...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

whats it look like with the rear wheels on?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

like a trike :uh: 
im not putting them on.. because they have lock washers.. once they on.. ther're on..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 18 2006, 01:59 PM~6780852
> *all put together.. tommorow i will ship it out.. got the box today...
> 
> 
> ...


   Cant waite


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2006, 12:14 AM~6718774
> *that shit is ugly
> im hatin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tommorow.. im shipping it out.. hope it makes it there on time..
you got a stack of business cards in there also..
thanks for everything..
sic713


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2006, 08:08 AM~6783174
> *tommorow.. im shipping it out.. hope it makes it there on time..
> you got a stack of business cards in there also..
> thanks for everything..
> ...



Damn I love gettin boxes like that in the mail. Parts all bubble wrapped :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

couldnt ship it today..i had to take my mom to the hospital.. sat there for 10 hours... tommorow for sure its going to ups..
sorry


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 20 2006, 09:04 AM~6789355
> *couldnt ship it today..i had to take my mom to the hospital.. sat there for 10 hours... tommorow for sure its going to ups..
> sorry
> *


Hope she's ok. Hospitals suck ass man :thumbsdown:

I remember I had to take my mom to the hospital on Thanksgiving a couple years ago and we were there about 8 hours :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 20 2006, 09:50 AM~6791000
> *Hope she's ok.  Hospitals suck ass man :thumbsdown:
> 
> I remember I had to take my mom to the hospital on Thanksgiving a couple years ago and we were there about 8 hours  :angry:
> *


thanks..
yeah.. shes ok.. she had a throat infection....

but on a good note.. 
the trike will arrive friday.. so be on the look out..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

kool i will.... and sorry about your mom


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 20 2006, 02:20 PM~6792603
> *kool i will.... and sorry about your mom
> *


thankx.. its all good now..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome topic for a build-up. I've actually been working on my own tricycle similar to this one but from the 50's. (Mine won't be for riding, though.) Good job man!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's what mine LOOKED like. I'm going for more of an O.G. look.








It's all stripped down, I painted the frame & forks couple days ago, D.A'd the tires w/320 grit to smooth em' out & need to blast the wheels so I can get em plated. Homie of mine is gonna re-upholster the seat for me. I just need to find some grips.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that looks cool.. og ass lil trike there..
yeah something like that,i wouldnt wanna cut up and re do...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 19 2006, 10:04 PM~6789355
> *couldnt ship it today..i had to take my mom to the hospital.. sat there for 10 hours... tommorow for sure its going to ups..
> sorry
> *


Damn, that sucks. Glad to hear that shes better.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks for caring..
really appriciate it


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 20 2006, 08:39 PM~6794708
> *Here's what mine LOOKED like.  I'm going for more of an O.G. look.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a clean og i'm feallin that front fender keep us posted I wanna see what it's gonna look when it's finished


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 21 2006, 06:39 AM~6794708
> *Here's what mine LOOKED like.  I'm going for more of an O.G. look.
> 
> 
> ...


I almost bought one like that on ebay a few months ago but the bidding got crazy


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey mike I just got the trike yesterday wow that was fast I couldnt waite so I opened it last night  and I couldnt find the camera so I took them with my phone so when ever I can git them to send right i'll post them up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 22 2006, 09:46 AM~6803817
> *Hey mike I just got the trike yesterday wow that was fast I couldnt waite so I opened it last night  and I couldnt find the camera so I took them with my phone so when ever I can git them to send right i'll post them up
> *


cool.. got there fast and in one peice.. cool


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's the pictures for now i'm keeping it underwraps till christmas then i'll post more


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 22 2006, 11:29 AM~6804485
> *cool.. got there fast and in one peice.. cool
> *


Actually three peices :roflmao: but it came in one box


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 22 2006, 02:11 PM~6805432
> *Actually three peices :roflmao: but it came in one box
> *


YEA.. THATS TRUE.. LOL..


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 22 2006, 03:07 PM~6805402
> *Here's the pictures for now i'm keeping it underwraps till christmas then i'll post more
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like ups beat the hell out of the box.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sure did.. it was a brand new fuckin box too


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it got squished a little


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Let's have a moment of silence for the box.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:tears: :angel: it's in a better place now


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

It's wet out so i'll waite till it's sunny to git some pic.'s in the sun and show off the paint


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 25 2006, 11:43 AM~6821110
> *It's wet out so i'll waite till it's sunny to git some pic.'s in the sun and show off the paint
> 
> 
> ...




i built one but i have 16" forks on mine but im re-doing it with mild fabrications


Image Hosting


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

kool


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

CHRIS TO LOW THEM TRIMS ARE JUST TACKY AND WACK MAN TAKE THOSE SSHIT OFF :uh:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 25 2006, 02:43 PM~6821110
> *It's wet out so i'll waite till it's sunny to git some pic.'s in the sun and show off the paint
> 
> 
> ...


lol its to big 4 her :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

She'll gro into it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks very nice..


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 25 2006, 10:43 AM~6821110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cute shot. 

I was worried her legs might hit on the tank but it looks like there's enough clearance. :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

YEA.. WHEN SHE GETS OLDER.. SHELL BE FINE.. NO PROBLEM..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i'm gonna git back at you hopefully soon mike about the handlebars


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 26 2006, 12:36 AM~6825886
> *i'm gonna git back at you hopefully soon mike about the handlebars
> *


4 sho.. ill be ready homie


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm Try to git some pic.'s tommrow I could have today but I got busy and forgot to take any but for sure tommrow


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

The cameras battery went down so this is all i got


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 29 2006, 01:26 PM~6855512
> *The cameras battery went down so this is all i got
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 29 2006, 02:26 PM~6855512
> *The cameras battery went down so this is all i got
> 
> 
> ...


really nice  but your tape are cheap lol :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Dec 29 2006, 04:14 PM~6856368
> *really  nice    but your tape are cheap lol :uh:
> *


cheap.. aint nothing cheap about 3m...
:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i'm just waitin for this storm weather to pass all week it's gonna be hell i'm just waiting for the sun to come out  I just wanna see that paint sparkel :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 30 2006, 01:04 AM~6860830
> *i'm just waitin for this storm weather to pass all week it's gonna be hell i'm just waiting for the sun to come out   I just wanna see that paint sparkel  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know.. sucks for painting man.. i was sprayin last night.. fuckin garage was shaking and blow shit everywhere


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

gitting TNT custom cut parts soon


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

That little chick is going to be pimpin the boys on that sic trike. great work, and great present. Just make sure nothing happens to that little thing. I can remember when I was little some things like that I've had seemed to dissapear. That should be kept and passed down 

david


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 29 2006, 03:26 PM~6855512
> *The cameras battery went down so this is all i got
> 
> 
> ...


that is a bad ass trike nice work SIC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Dec 18 2007, 02:33 PM~9475402
> *gitting TNT custom cut parts soon
> *


A TNT first with this particular part


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 18 2007, 10:35 AM~9476513
> *A TNT first with this particular part
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------

